# Does TiVo actually STAND for anything?



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I tried searching the forum, but you have no idea how many hits you get when you search for "Tivo" 

Anyway, does "TiVo" actually STAND for anything (ie, is it an acronym). If so, what??

Thanks - this has been quietly bugging me for years

Phil G


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

TV Revolution = TiVolution = TiVo for short... 

They just made the word up; it's not an acronym, so it doesn't stand for anything.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Truth, Justice, and the American Television?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

It isn't an acronym, although there are some good suggestions in these threads from the archive:

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46434
http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116506

The Official answer is in this post by TivoPony

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1183916#post1183916

"The word doesn't mean or stand for anything, It's just a word we made up and thought sounded cool. "


----------



## redav (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey up

I was always under the impression it was *T*elevision *I*n *V*ideo *O*ut

Then again I could have been drunk at the time!


----------

